# Swelling into chest?



## mackenzietaylor1 (Aug 6, 2014)

My Welch pony has always had a very fatty crest on her neck. But recently it has become very firm and painful to her. It used to just be loose and didn't cause her any problems. Years ago the vet suggested that she had foundered in the past. With it being so firm I have been keeping a close eye on her. Yesterday I noticed significant swelling on her chest just above her pectoral muscles. I initially thought she may have been kicked by a pasture mate in the chest but it is way too uniform in shape, from the front it looks like she has 4 defined pectoral muscles. The swelling is soft yet doesn't seem fluid filled. Any suggestions? Here are some pictures of her neck, chest, and hoof. Don't mind the really dark frog. There is a medication I use to help seal out water and it dyes the frog for a few days. She is the only horse i have that has such "liney" hooves. I'm not sure what that is either.

I hope the pictures attached right.


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Can't see pictures well. 

Horse fly bite reaction?

What does the farrier say about her feet?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm always concerned about a crest on the neck, especially when it becomes rigid, but from a weight/laminitic point of view.

Is she on rich grazing? How high is she?


----------



## pugfan34 (Aug 6, 2014)

If it has been firming over time, I would be concerned. If it appeared like that over night, I would also be concerned. I could not see the pics very well either, but what you describe doesn't sound very normal. It is perhaps like the other poster said about a bite or sting. These normally aren't too much of a problem but can be if the horse itself has some sort of congenital reaction. The other option is some sort of growth or tumor (Ahnald-Iz notta toomah) couldn't resist. This is definitely vet territory and it would not hurt a jot to send the pics to a vet for a quick butchas. Hope everything turns out


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

She does have an over large crest, it's usually genetic and it can fall over (fallen crest). If it becomes hard, it could be a symptom of impending laminitis and the pony need to be treated as though they have laminitis, diet change, get them off the grass etc. This is a difficult time for laminitis, with the rain and warm weather causing the grass to grow. Mine is still getting turnout, but in a muzzle.

The chest swelling does look like it's probably unrelated, it's hard to tell what caused it. 

If you mean the hairline cracks in your pony's feet underneath in the pictures, that's false sole, it's just old hoof that's built up, it would come off if the pony was worked on coarse sand, or gravel. If you mean your pony has event lines on the hoof wall, they're usually diet related, or due to inflammation (a low grade laminitis), where the pony isn't necessarily seen as lame, but maybe takes short steps in front. If the lines are wider apart as they get nearer the toe and closer at the heel, that would be seen as a definite for laminitis. What does your farrier, or vet say?

Do you know how to check the digital pulse? A crest becoming harder and raised pulses would be an indication of impending laminitis. With a pony that can be prone, it would be a good idea to manage them as though they have laminitis, on restricted grazing and added supplements for nutrition and keep a close eye on pulses and crest.

With the soft swellings and the hard crest, I would call the vet and on his visit ask how to check the pulses.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I would be worried about the crest. I have potential fatties and laminitis risk and if I feel a crest hardening they are straight off the grass.

Who trims the feet - they do not look very great. As for the swelling on the chest , I cant see it in the photo but could it just be fat.


----------

